# pulled the plug on her signature light show



## Thorsson

salut les gens!

aujourd'hui,j'ai un problème de traduction sur le titre présent ci-dessus.
Mais avant tout,voici le chapelet de mots remis dans son texte,intégral:

"poor national tv talk show host,alison blaire,whose bright shining smile brightens every dreary dron's mediocre life.Withe her big contract negotiation out of the way,when will she break the news to her daytime audiance that her mutant days are numbered due to rare blood disorder that has all but _pulled the plug on her signature light show_."

de même,j'ai un problème avec le "will",dont sa place dans la phrase ne me convient pas du tout...

En fait,je ne sui pas contre una traduction totale de tout mon texte

merci à tous!


----------



## marcolo

well, I didn't find the word "dron" on dictionary.com, so I assume that it is a name Dron. The text seems of poor quality, the words "audiance" and "withe" are misspelled. I think that the last sentence is a question.
The final sentence is far too long, and we don't understane how the final "that " is linked. There is only one comma in the last sentence, how can you understand that bunch of words put together, sometimes with no link !

My try :

Avec sa négociation de contrat en suspens, quand nous fera-t-elle part,
 pendant son temps d'audience, que ses jours de mutante sont comptées à cause de son caractère désordonné unique, et qu'elle a tout sauf stoppé son show signé par elle ?

I am as confused as you, by the end of the sentence. I don't understand how can they put three nouns in a row (signature light show), and still get a meaning of that. In WR, they say that "pull the plug" means "stopper, arrêter". 

But the expression "*signature light show*" is mysterious, maybe they did a mistake while writing it. 

I am also doubtful about the expression "*rare blood disorder*", does it mean that she has a great disorder, which is seldomly met ("rare blood") ? Or it is an insult difficult to understand...


----------



## sorry66

Hello Thorsson

Looks like you typed that quickly. Afraid of capital letters?!

Pulling the plug on something means making something come to an end/ causing something to finish.

In this case her rare blood disorder is making her show come to an end. It's the disorder that is rare not the blood.

A signature show is a show that 'has her signature on it', meaning it's a show that everyone associates with Alison Blair. Why a light show, I'm not sure. Maybe it's meant in the sense of light entertainment.


----------



## sorry66

dreary dron - just your dull Ordinary Joe?

Regarding the 'will'. She has negotiated a contract of some kind (maybe to stay on the show) despite her illness but at some point she will have to tell her audience that she's going to leave because of her illness - her audience will be disappointed. However, the 'mutant' suggests that maybe she has negotiated another contract or is in the habit of going from one show/job to another. These are suppositions as I don't know anything about Alison Blair or this text.
More context?


----------



## marcolo

ah, you see there is a confusion, of the final "that", you understand that it refers to the blood, but that could have referred to her ! 


so, maybe the translation becomes :

à cause de son caractère désordonné et sanguin, pour le moins unique, qui a tout sauf mis fin au show qui porte sa signature ?


A person with a "caractère sanguin", is a person who flies off the handle.
  Perhaps it is what means "blood disorder".


----------



## sorry66

Non, elle a un trouble médicale - ça concerne son sang - et ce genre de trouble est rare


----------



## marcolo

Oh, oki, la traduction devient 

quand annoncera-t-elle pendant son temps d'audience, que ses derniers 
jours sont comptés à cause du trouble sanguin rare qui la touche, et qui a tout sauf mis fin au show qui porte sa signature ?

J'ai compris que les "mutant days" correspondaient à des jours où elle était en mutation (en instance de signature avec d'autres sociétés, ou du moins à l'avenir incertain), "derniers jours" reflète cette idée.


----------



## Thorsson

rraaaaa,désolé,j'ai eu effectivement des problèmes de frappes,et je n'ai pas pris la bonne initiative de relire mon texte...toutes mes excuses,et des gênes que celà à occasionner.


voici la version "corrigée":
"poor national tv talk show host,Alison Blaire,whose bright shining smile brightens every dreary drone's mediocre life.With her big contract negotiation out of the way,when will she break the news to her daytime audience that her mutant days are numbered due to rare blood disorder that has all but _pulled the plug on her signature light show_."


----------



## Kelly B

As for _signature light show_, see the wikipedia article. C'est une personnage dans une bande dessiné. 





> Dazzler can produce numerous effects with the light she converts from sonic vibrations. She can simply cause a bright glow all about her body. She can create very simple patterns out of rays of light like circles, squares, triangles, and stars.


Edit: ou la version française : 





> Dazzler peut transformer le son en lumière. Elle peut créer des rayons stroboscopiques, des rayons laser, des flashs, des hologrammes. Sous son contrôle, elle transforme alors la lumière en rayon laser très chaud, flash aveuglant, ou bouclier de lumière solide.


----------



## Thorsson

et il est à spécifier que mon texte est tiré d'un comics.

et concernant les virgules,il n'y en a pas de supplémentaires.C'est aussi justement de ce côté là que j'ai eu des problèmes de compréhension,ne sachant plus par ou commencer ma tentative^^


----------



## Blastfurnace

Well, I can't help with the French too much, but just to help clarify the English...  Apparently this Alison Blaire is a mutant (with special powers that allow her to produce a bright glow, etc.) who hosts a television show.  One can presume that the appeal of the show is that she is a mutant who can produce these aforementioned light patterns.  However, she has an uncommon disorder of the blood which affects her ability to produce these lights.  Therefore it is in fact the DISORDER which is figuratively "pulling the plug" on her "signature light show".  These last two phrases are idiomatic:  The first phrase meaning ending completely and definitively (think of pulling the electrical cord out of the wall-socket when using a tool); the second meaning the light show for which she is known, her famous light show, the light show that a person could ONLY associate with Alison Blaire.  It does not actually have her signature on it.  

I'm not sure if this helps or not, but "here's hoping" (More idiomatic nonsense).


----------



## Kelly B

See this thread for suggested translations of an expression that strikes me as similar: Trademark smile


----------



## Thorsson

je commence,doucement,à y voir un peu plus clair.

"signature light show" se traduirai ainsi par "sa marque de fabrique,son spectacle de lumière".
qu'en pensez-vous?

edit:une tentative approximative:
"poor national tv talk show host,alison blaire,whose bright shining smile brightens every dreary dron's mediocre life.Withe her big contract negotiation out of the way,when will she break the news to her daytime audiance that her mutant days are numbered due to rare blood disorder that has all but _pulled the plug on her signature light show_."

devient


"*Alison Blaire,l'invitée de la modeste émission de débat,dont le sourire éclatant illumine chaque jour d'une vie morne de drone..Son gros contrat en négociation sera mis en "veille" lorsqu'elle annoncera à son public quotidien que ses jours de mutante sont comptés,ceci étant dû à une dysfonction rare de son sang,ce qui mettra un terme à sa marque de fabrique,son spectacle de lumières*".


----------



## Blastfurnace

Ça me semble bon, mais je peut pas parler tres bien français!  I looked up "marque de fabrique" and it seems that French speakers do use it in the way that English speakers might say "trademark smile" or "signature show"... I think, "sa marque de fabrique, son spectacle de lumière" would work well in this context.


----------



## Thorsson

ma traduction vous semble correcte,ou bien trop éloignée de l'idée principale du texte?


----------



## Thorsson

ça doit être bon alors si personne ne dis rien?


----------



## grosmax

Il faut faire suivre d'une (oui, une!) espace les signes de ponctuation.
Sinon, j'éviterais de faire suivre une proposition commençant par "ceci étant dû" par une autre qui commence par "ce qui".
Et puis, pourquoi pas une "rare maladie sanguine"?


----------



## grosmax

(...) sont comptés en raison d'une rare maladie sanguine qui mettra un terme (...)


----------



## Thorsson

grosmax said:


> Il faut faire suivre d'une (oui, une!) espace les signes de ponctuation.
> Sinon, j'éviterais de faire suivre une proposition commençant par "ceci étant dû" par une autre qui commence par "ce qui".
> Et puis, pourquoi pas une "rare maladie sanguine"?


 

peut-être pour faire plus scientifique


----------



## grosmax

Thorsson said:


> peut-être pour faire plus scientifique



Alors, il vaudrait mieux parler de "pathologie hématique rare" 
Une dysfonction est un "mauvais fonctionnement", ça ne colle pas trop avec le sang.


----------



## grosmax

Je viens de relire le texte anglais.
Est-ce que la deuxième phrase ne serait pas plutôt une interrogation (avec omission du point d'interrogation en raison de la longueur de la phrase)?
Et puis "out of the way" ne voudrait-il pas dire que la question des négociations sur un gros contrat est réglée (soit parce qu'elles ont abouti, soit parce qu'elles ont échoué, je ne sais pas trop)?

"Maintenant que..., quand va-t-elle annoncer... ... ... *?*"

Peut-être un "native speaker" pourrait-il préciser ce "With her big contract negotiation out of the way, ..."


----------



## sorry66

*Alison Blaire,l'invitée de la modeste émission de débat*,dont le sourire éclatant illumine chaque jour d'une vie morne de drone..Son gros contrat en négociation sera mis en "veille" lorsqu'elle annoncera à son public quotidien que ses jours de mutante sont comptés,ceci étant dû à une dysfonction rare de son sang,ce *qui mettra un terme à sa marque de fabrique*,son spectacle de lumières".


*1/ AB is the host of the talk show*. Pas l'invitée. C'est *elle* qui est *la pauvre Alison;* pourquoi l'émission est *modeste*? On ne connait pas le débût de la phrase mais sans cela, c'est l'interpretation que je donnerais.

*2/ qui mettra un terme à sa marque de fabrique -* en anglais il y a 'all but' donc sa marque de fabrique n'est pas fini. Mais il n'ya pas grand'chose qui reste de son spectacle.

At least we're not shooting in the dark anymore. The fact that A Bleare is a comic strip heroine would have shed some light on the matter earlier.

Dreary drones - I thought the 'dron' might have been a typo- I'll speak up in future.


----------



## sorry66

Grosmax tu as posté avant moi

Oui la deuxième phrase est une interrogation. 
Contract est réglée - correcte aussi

"poor national tv talk show host,alison blaire,whose bright shining smile brightens every dreary dron's mediocre life.Withe her big contract negotiation out of the way,*when will she break the news* [quand est-ce qu'elle annoncera]to her daytime audiance that her mutant days are numbered due to rare blood disorder that has all but _pulled the plug on her signature light show_."


----------



## Thorsson

je peux vous assurer que j'ai bien regarder la ponctuation,et effectivement,nulle trace de point d'interrogation,ou autre virgule...


----------



## sorry66

Thorsson said:


> je peux vous assurer que j'ai bien regarder la ponctuation,et effectivement,nulle trace de point d'interrogation,ou autre virgule...


??????

Est-ce qu tu as lu les postes 20 -23 ?! Ils sont là pour t'aider avec la traduction.


----------



## Thorsson

grosmax said:


> Alors, il vaudrait mieux parler de "pathologie hématique rare"
> Une dysfonction est un "mauvais fonctionnement", ça ne colle pas trop avec le sang.


 
une pathologie n'est-elle justement pas un dysfonctionnement physiologique?


----------



## Thorsson

sorry66 said:


> ??????
> 
> Est-ce qu tu as lu les postes 20 -23 ?! Ils sont là pour t'aider avec la traduction.


 
je fais référence au texte initial,que j'ai copié de mon livre


----------



## Thorsson

sorry66 said:


> *1/ AB is the host of the talk show*. Pas l'invitée. C'est *elle* qui est *la pauvre Alison;* pourquoi l'émission est *modeste*? On ne connait pas le débût de la phrase mais sans cela, c'est l'interpretation que je donnerais.
> 
> *2/ qui mettra un terme à sa marque de fabrique -* en anglais il y a 'all but' donc sa marque de fabrique n'est pas fini. Mais il n'ya pas grand'chose qui reste de son spectacle.


 
*1)* une modeste émission,dans le sens ou cette dernière n'est pas un émission de premier plan.
Par contre,je n'ai aps compris ce que tu as voulu me dire sur le fait qu'AB ne soit pas l'invitée.Une hôte,c'est en principe une invitée,non?
ou alors tu veux dire qu'elle fait partie intégrante de l'émission?

*2) qui mettra quasiment un* *terme à sa marque de fabrique. *Ceci est-il plus en adéquation avec ce que tu penses?


----------



## grosmax

Thorsson said:


> Par contre,je n'ai aps compris ce que tu as voulu me dire sur le fait qu'AB ne soit pas l'invitée.Une hôte,c'est en principe une invitée,non?
> ou alors tu veux dire qu'elle fait partie intégrante de l'émission?



Non, c'est la présentatrice,
c'est son émission à elle 
L'hôte est aussi bien celui qui est reçu que celui qui reçoit.


----------



## grosmax

"Maintenant que la question des pourparlers relatifs à son gros contrat est réglée, quand va-t-elle annoncer à son public quotidien que ses jours de mutante sont comptés en raison de la pathologie hématique rare qui a pratiquement (...)?"


----------



## Thorsson

ah d'accooorrddd 
voilà quelque chose que je n'avais absolument pas saisi.
je suis trop resté sur mon idée "d'invité".
Voilà un voile que tu m'enlèves,et je t'en remercie


----------



## Thorsson

pour "out of the way",le problème,ici,c'est que 2 signification sont possibles:
-le fait que le contrat soit dûment signé.
-ou le fait que le contrat ne soit pas signé,suite à cette maladie,et qu'il est donc en phase "d'attente"....


----------



## sorry66

Pour recapituler:

Merci Grosmax, en anglais l'hôte recoit seulement, ce que j'ai essayé de dire. J'aime bien ton petit bout de traduction.

Thorrson - une fois de plus!!! - le contrat est reglé

*une modeste émission,dans le sens ou cette dernière n'est pas un émission de premier plan.* Cette idée n'est nulle part dans le texte orginale.


----------



## marcolo

Ne pas dire*

ses jours de mutante sont comptés

*Non, non, non et non ! Comme ça a été expliqué "mutant" est en relation avec le fait qu'elle est en mutation, et donc qu'elle va changer de poste. Quand tu dis "jours de mutante" en français, on a l'impression que sa maladie du sang l'a transformé en une affreuse bête transgénique !


----------



## grosmax

"her mutant days" = "sa période de transition" ?


----------



## sorry66

*The term "mutant" in the **Marvel Universe** should not be confused with **its usual usage in reality** to describe any organism whose **DNA** has been altered by an external force. *

*Wikipedia*

Alison Bleare est une mutante dans le sens ci-dessus. Elle a des super-pouvoirs. Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire 'mutante' en français?

ses jours de mutante *avec des super-pouvoirs* sont comptés


----------



## marcolo

Well, you said before :

However, the 'mutant' suggests that maybe she has negotiated another contract or is in the habit of going from one show/job to another.

So, now you think that it means another thing... Yes sure, "mutante" can be understood as "mutante aux super pouvoirs". But I don't know why it is used, we are not in a science-fiction movie ...


----------



## Kelly B

marcolo said:


> Well, you said before :
> 
> However, the 'mutant' suggests that maybe she has negotiated another contract or is in the habit of going from one show/job to another.
> 
> So, now you think that it means another thing... Yes sure, "mutante" can be understood as "mutante aux super pouvoirs". But I don't say what it is used, we are not in a science-fiction movie ...


Mais si, it is indeed a science fiction comic book, and I'm fairly certain that _mutant _means that her DNA is highly unusual, not that she is changing jobs.


----------



## marcolo

Oki, je suis bête, oui "mutante" convient parfaitement dans ce cas, désolé...


----------



## Thorsson

je suis entièrement d'accord avec la version de Kelly B.


----------



## grosmax

> poor national tv talk show host,Alison Blaire,whose bright shining smile brightens every dreary drone's mediocre life.With her big contract negotiation out of the way,when will she break the news to her daytime audience that her mutant days are numbered due to rare blood disorder that has all but _pulled the plug on her signature light show_


  Après examen plus attentif du texte soumis et lecture de l’article de wikipedia signalé par Kelly B et des contributions postées ici (notamment par sorry66), je traduirais ainsi:

_(…) la pauvre Alison Blaire, présentatrice d’une émission-débat télévisée de diffusion nationale, dont le large sourire rayonnant illumine la vie médiocre de tous ces mornes drones. N’ayant plus à négocier ce gros contrat, quand va-t-elle révéler à son public diurne que ses jours de mutante sont comptés en raison d’un rare dérèglement sanguin qui a pratiquement anéanti la caractéristique de son émission, sa luminosité?_


----------



## Thorsson

excellent.
je pense que tu tiens là la meilleure traduction possible

merci infiniment à toi et aux autres pour leur participation à mon topic.


----------



## sorry66

Marcolo-Tu as cité un vieux post. On ne savait pas au début qu'il s'agissait d'une super-héroine. C'est pour ça que j'ai changé l'avis. 

Grosmax
Cette traduction est excellent.
_qui a pratiquement anéanti la caractéristique de son émission, sa luminosité?_ Ce dernier est plus clair que l'originale. 'light show' ne dit pas grand'chose, tout seul, en anglais.


----------

